# Info on old double barrel



## georgia_hunter (Mar 12, 2017)

I posted this several years ago and never figured out who made it for sure. It's an old rabbit ear double barrel shotgun. I think it has engraved silver but not sure. Who ever made it knew what they were doing. It has a name on the rib between barrels A HERMANN IN WISMAR. has a proof marks of a picture of a crown with BF under it. And on 1 barrel 17.0 if anyone can help or name someone I could take it to I would appreciate it. It will not let me post all the pictures if you think you can help I can send all the pictures you need...


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 12, 2017)

That is a fine double gun! Google doublegun shop and ask the question with the great pictures and you should get an answer. BB


----------



## Brayhaven (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks to be belgian or French.. if you can get a close up of the proof marks, usually on the under side of the barrels and flats. I can narrow that down some.
Greg


----------



## Supercracker (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, if you post a good clear pic of the proof marks I'll look it up. 

Are you sure that the "WISMAR" isn't "WEIMAR".  This looks to me like one of the german guns built "for the trade" back then that would then be engraved and labeled to be sold in someone elses shop.  That makes it no less valuable, it's just how the Germans did things then. 

Really nice gun.  How are the bores?  Are you planning on using it?


----------



## GLS (Apr 11, 2017)

The underlever style of the gun was invented by a Frenchman, Lefaucheux.  Husqvarna, the Swedish gunmaker, used it on it's old hammerguns.  The French, Belgian, Austrian, German and who knows who else used the style of underlever.  Nice engraving. The proof marks will tell it all. If you can't obtain better photos of them, here's a handy reference for you to make the determination: 
http://www.nramuseum.com/media/940944/proofmarks.pdf


----------



## georgia_hunter (Apr 16, 2017)

The only thing I see is the picture of a crown and under it is BFF. I can't get the pictures to take good enough to.post it


----------

